# H: chaos marines, warriors of chaos W: space marine scouts



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for some plastic space marine scouts, preferrably unassembled but they cannot be painted. I have some warriors of chaos models and chaos marines. Thanks for looking! 

warriors of chaos regiment-painted 
maurader regiment-unpainted 
maurader horsemen-new on sprue 
khorne lord on juggernaut-new on sprue (some pieces have been clipped off the sprue, but in new condition) 
chaos knights-unpainted but the champion's sword hilt is broken off 

I have twenty or so chaos marines unpainted with bolters, a couple heavy bolters, and a plasma and meltagun


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I have five, but they are assembled, unpainted PM me if interested


----------

